# problem Nikon D3100



## quicksand (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello,

I purchased a Nikon D3100 6 months ago. I've been very happy with it so far. Nevertheless, yesterday, my camera stopped working. It was OK all day, but in the evening, each time I wanted to switch the camera on, the screen was black and the red blinking light off. I first thought it was a problem with my battery, so I had it recharged all night. Today early, I try to put the battery inside my camera once again, no result. 
I'm currently traveling and unfortunately I don't have time to find somebody who can fix it. I'm affraid I'll have to buy another camera, only 6 month after my Nikon. It is so frustrating, unless somebody knows what's wrong. I neither banged my camera, nor put it under water. There's no logical explanation about what happened. Besides, snce I'm not at home, I don't have my guarantee with me.
Please help me.


----------



## rmstudios (Feb 4, 2012)

Check the memory card , take it out and then put it back in. Also make sure you fit the battery all the way in.


----------



## SCraig (Feb 4, 2012)

Just because you charged your battery all night doesn't mean it is fully charged.  You may have a bad battery or bad charger.  If you can find a camera store nearby I'd try a different battrery and/or charger before getting a new camera.


----------



## Spektor (Feb 4, 2012)

Sometimes dirty contacts on the camera/battery do not allow it to make a proper electrical connection. Try cleaning both if you can, and go from there.

Batteries have a tendency to corrode on the contacts if left inside the body for very long periods of time. This is another possibility also.


----------

